# Join IllumiCorp now



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr7FJohm68o

Like...wtf? I don't know wether to laugh or cry.

:arrow: Join here


----------



## TGV (Feb 3, 2013)

The makers went out of their way to underline the bad intentions in the cheesiest possible style. If that's a "true" video, we have little to fear from the illuminati.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah. Still retarded to go to that extent and make a video either way.


----------



## victorv (Feb 3, 2013)

wow... i'm a little scared now, because it looks so real...


----------



## TGV (Feb 3, 2013)

Audun Jemtland @ Sun Feb 03 said:


> Yeah. Still retarded to go to that extent and make a video either way.


Some people are really convinced that the Illuminati exist or that there is a club like it. I guess they would make such a video to convince others of the same. It wouldn't be the first time a group uses irrational arguments to coerce belief.


----------



## Ed (Feb 4, 2013)

lol there will be people who believe this is real. At least the conspiracy theorists are being more creative in their videos. It would make a pretty awesome promo for Deus Ex though


----------



## TGV (Feb 4, 2013)

Perhaps someone should recut the clip and add more trailer like music...


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 7, 2013)

come on people... of course it's fake

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0730838/?ref_=tt_cl_t4


----------



## Ed (Feb 7, 2013)

Gabriel Oliveira @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> come on people... of course it's fake
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0730838/?ref_=tt_cl_t4



Duh, he's obviously *IN *the Illuminati


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Feb 8, 2013)

Ed @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Duh, he's obviously *IN *the Illuminati



:lol:


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 9, 2013)

Gabriel Oliveira @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> Ed @ Thu Feb 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Duh, he's obviously *IN *the Illuminati
> ...


Yeah! Get over yourself


Seen him before, pretty scary looking.


----------



## windshore (Feb 9, 2013)

Reagan was an actor too.... hmmm, now I get the connection. The Illuminati are just "acting" like they're pretending to be powerful as subterfuge! .... (?) ha!


----------

